# Off The Roof!!!



## jocky (May 1, 2007)

how do you keep your pigeons from sitting up on the roof of your house and your neighbors. if you have a method of training them then please let me know.

thank you.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

You need to keep scaring them until they know its off limit. dont throw rock because you will block the drains. throw ice cubes. they melt away.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jocky said:


> how do you keep your pigeons from sitting up on the roof of your house and your neighbors. if you have a method of training them then please let me know.
> 
> thank you.



Is anyone putting out food? 

Pigeons CAN be a problem when people feed them in backyard feeders or throw feed out. Pretty soon, from a FEW, come MANY, as the "word" gets around. 

Less feed, less breed, less pijies...

Shi


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> *throw ice cubes*


What a great idea! I haven't heard that one before.

My *wonderful neighbors* across the canal like throwing rocks and golf balls.


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

jocky said:


> how do you keep your pigeons from sitting up on the roof of your house and your neighbors. if you have a method of training them then please let me know.
> 
> thank you.


 A very simple method that a friend taught me my first year,, if your birds land anywhere you don't want them to,, (neighbors roof,, your roof" etc,, all you have to do is have beach ball,, volley ball,, soccer ball,,, or any kind of ball that you can kick straight up in the air,, if you can get as close as possible,, that helps,, but,, I have neighbors that are about 20 yards from my fence line,, I have kicked a ball in the air and off they went,,..
You don't have to do this very often,, they will get the hint,, but,, you do have to do it every time you see them,, don't let them get away with setting anywhere you don't want them,, not even once..
I have even told my neighbors this,, if they ever see one of my birds on their roof,, to do just that..
And ya know?,, I only had to do this the first year,, after that,, when a lone bird would land on my nighbors roof,, he didn't saay there long because he was all by his self,, they don't like being alone when the rest of the group is where they belong...
Hope this helps
Gary H.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

My roof sitters learn very quickly that they go hungry if they do not come in right away when I call them. Feed sparingly and keep them a bit hungry when training. The bird wants to sit they go hungry. When they finally trap there is no food left in the feeder. They will soon learn that sitting means going hungry. Give them sitting about two time and they will be the first to the trap. They key at the young age is feeding. Scaring a bird is not solving the reason the bird is sitting, it is only changing where they are sitting. They may also become scared of you and bolt off never to return. Control with food and you will be far ahead of the game. Fly feed, fly feed, fly feed. If you fly only once a day and feed twice, make the larger feeding after exercise. Good Luck

Randy


----------



## The Flying Kiwi (Jun 4, 2007)

warriec said:


> You need to keep scaring them until they know its off limit. dont throw rock because you will block the drains. throw ice cubes. they melt away.


The ice cube sounds like a good idea!!
I use a tennis ball on a long string.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Ice cude idea is not all mine - i read it somewhere in the web and it sounded so practical.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds good, Warren...UNLESS these are ferals. From the original post, I'm not sure.  

And, I agree, if something is thrown at them, they will only land again, perhaps in another unwanted spot. Besides, I'm not an advocate of throwing things at birds, unless there is a dire emergency.

Shi


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Fly feed, fly feed, fly feed.
> 
> Randy


 Throwing things at your birds is not the answer.The advice you got from Randy is the best FLY -FEED ,FLY -FEED,FLY-FEED.By throwing things you will only make the bird feel UNWANTED and you may scare the bird away FOREVER.You must understand that the only way you can control your birds is with their feed.When I fly my birds they know that when I shake the feed can that there will be food in the feed tray,down they come and trap in and eat those that are slow in doing so only get what's left.They soon learn that the faster they trap in the more they get to eat. .GEORGE


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

I used to throw stuff, wave my arms, etc but as George said they need to feel safe at "home" base. They'll only learn to fear you by throwing stuff. Feed is the only sure fire way to break them of it. The best and safest bet is to have them in the air or in the loft
Tom


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

jocky said:


> how do you keep your pigeons from sitting up on the roof of your house and your neighbors. if you have a method of training them then please let me know.
> 
> thank you.


I chase them off with nerf balls and other things-when needs be. I had my son ride his bike around the neighbors houses to chase them off their houses when I was training my young birds. Make sure to call your neighbors and let them know what is going on, and ask if you can enter the yard to scare them off. BE gentle and don't make loud noises, you don't want them flying off. It only goes on a few days, but be consistent, once they get the message they don't do it anymore.

Also make sure they are hungery and don't find the need to linger outside.


----------



## jocky (May 1, 2007)

thanks guys
your ideas are really helpful.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

We use tennis balls when the birds land on our house roof. Fortunately, this happens mostly only with young birds, who are just learning 'the rules'. 

The rules are simple - inside the loft, or up in the air. A short 'sitting' time on the loft roof is ok, when you're waiting your turn at the landing board. If you linger up there too long (more than 5-10 minutes, if that), you're going to get chased back up again.

Two reasons for that ... one, we don't want the birds sitting on the roof on race day, instead of going right inside and getting through the clocking system. Races are won and lost by birds either not trapping quickly, or trapping immediately. 

two.... sitting on the roof makes a bird very susceptible to Mr. Coopers Hawk, who likes to sit in the big old pine tree up on the hill, waiting to swoop down on any lolly-gaggers. 

Feed control is the only way to achieve 'control' of your birds, and keep them from sitting on the roofs -- especially your neighbour's roof. When we first got birds, we let them free fly. Big mistake - they learned to sit on our tv antenna, AND the neighbour's. The neighbour hated our birds, and complained bitterly, so we had to stop that.

We also keep a box of cherry bombs on hand. When the YB's are first out flying, there is always one or two who think that the neighbour's antenna makes a great vantage point. It only takes one or two really loud bangs to convince them that it is NOT a good place to land. It's rare that the same bird witll try and land there more than once or twice.  Tossing balls at the birds when they are there is not an option - it's too far and too high.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I use a plastic bag attached to a long fishing rod. When the bag is in the air they know they must fly - the sound of it flapping in the wind keeps them up. As soon as the bag come down, they trap. I find this useful for keeping old birds fit - stops the lolling around sunbathing on the house roof!!


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

I am just getting started here......I have had my birds for a couple of weeks now. I have three 5-6 week YBs that have been out twice now. I know I overfed the first week. Now I think I am at 1oz per bird. They still are afraid to eat in front of me or call in for food. Should I starve them a day or two or just feed sparingly for a week or so? All the food is gone in ten minutes or less after I leave the loft.

They are sitting and not flying still. They have been out twice now and just fly a few laps and then sit on my house. I have tried throwing balls and that works only for a lap or two and then back. Am I rushing things? I don't want sitters. My wife and neighbors won't put up with it.

Barry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Others will be along to advise you on training but don't starve them that would be cruel. Sounds like maybe they aren't getting enough food.


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

Charis said:


> Others will be along to advise you on training but don't starve them that would be cruel. Sounds like maybe they aren't getting enough food.


I read somewhere last night in my searches that some cut back to 1/2oz per day for a week for YB's. I don't think they are going hungry. They have had twice what they need for a week or more. I just added two old cocks for breeding in a few months on Monday. I don't know if that changed everything. I am getting my hens in a few weeks after YB season here.

Thanks,

Barry


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

Should I try feeding only Barley for a day or two?


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

Update......let them out this evening. They flew a little more. They are trapping well with the aviary closed but with the front open, they seem to have a tough time understanding where to go in. Does that make sense?

Barry


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh.....one more thing. Earlier, I tried to seperate the YBs out in the aviary and feed some extra to the prisoners that I have had for a few days now. Two of the three YBs pushed the door open and trapped in. Crazy birds.

Barry


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

UPDATE:

My birds have been flying for three + weeks now and stay flying for up to 20 minutes. They still want to sit on roof tops for half an hour before coming in. Last night they did come in quicker than usual but I cut feed back to 1/2 oz per bird for a couple of days. 

Should I just let them out 30 minutes before dusk? Any thing to do other than scare them off roofs. I don't want bad habits forming. My neighbors won't put up with it.

Barry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Barry,

I don't know the answers to some of your questions .. hopefully our expert racing pigeon folks will be along shortly.

Terry


----------

